# Need more help



## treemandan (May 20, 2010)

Its always been a pleasure working with guys from AS. I am looking for someone to help out a few days during the week. All skill levels will be considered. Driver's license is required.Thanks


----------



## deevo (May 23, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Its always been a pleasure working with guys from AS. I am looking for someone to help out a few days during the week. All skill levels will be considered. Driver's license is required.Thanks



What about Plas?


----------



## treemandan (May 23, 2010)

deevo said:


> What about Plas?



That's who I need the help with! HEEEELLLLPPPP!


----------



## tree MDS (May 27, 2010)

treemandan said:


> That's who I need the help with! HEEEELLLLPPPP!



Plas has been working with you lately??

How come he hasnt been around for any abuse.. I mean advice lately?


----------



## tree MDS (May 27, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Its always been a pleasure working with guys from AS. I am looking for someone to help out a few days during the week. All skill levels will be considered. Driver's license is required.Thanks



The offer is still on the table for the el gay. 

I'll just tell him you're my hero (lol) and the sickest tree climber I have ever known. He would more than likely relocate to pensi within a week! He comes with a cdl a and his very own gay looking hard hat! Please??


----------



## treemandan (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, Plas is a little scairt to come round here. Did a weekend job with him a few weeks ago, it went looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong if you catch my drift.
He has ajob during the week and has been out of town for the last few months actually. Other than that he is allright.

El Gay?


----------



## tree MDS (May 29, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Yeah, Plas is a little scairt to come round here. Did a weekend job with him a few weeks ago, it went looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong if you catch my drift.
> He has ajob during the week and has been out of town for the last few months actually. Other than that he is allright.
> 
> El Gay?



I was just amusing myself thinking about how other members would deal with the latest freak of nature i managed to drudge up.

The el gay is a wimpy pallid wannabe treeworker that I hired (mostly for the cdl). I swear this dude still looks like I drug him out from under a river rock after more than two months out there with us - oh, and it seems as though he has developed a man crush on me. Pretty friggin creepy stuff. Lazy wimpy bastard too (if I forgot to mention). I cant break him because he wont push himself hard enough! 

But yeah, the boys think its pretty funny.. as for me I think I'm just gonna tell this freak he's gotta push himself a lot harder, or thats it next week. I cant stand it when one guy busts his ass, and the other just looks for something else easier to do - or stares at me and dreams of being a climber. I swear I've never met anybody this naturally unlikable and creepy before.. 

####! I just wanted a groundworker! What is it with these freaks?? I could use a replacement for the el gay if anyone in northwest CT wants a job PM me! 

Good luck in your search dano!


----------



## treemandan (May 29, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I was just amusing myself thinking about how other members would deal with the latest freak of nature i managed to drudge up.
> 
> The el gay is a wimpy pallid wannabe treeworker that I hired (mostly for the cdl). I swear this dude still looks like I drug him out from under a river rock after more than two months out there with us - oh, and it seems as though he has developed a man crush on me. Pretty friggin creepy stuff. Lazy wimpy bastard too (if I forgot to mention). I cant break him because he wont push himself hard enough!
> 
> ...



Cute. Well at least somebody likes ya! I tell though, I don't know if its pyscosis or what but I can't stand people standing around watching me, I'm liable to flip out.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Cute. Well at least somebody likes ya! I tell though, I don't know if its pyscosis or what but I can't stand people standing around watching me, I'm liable to flip out.



:Eye::Eye:


----------



## tree MDS (May 29, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Cute. Well at least somebody likes ya! I tell though, I don't know if its pyscosis or what but I can't stand people standing around watching me, I'm liable to flip out.



Ha, ha. The best is the el gay voice.. sort of sounds like a gay Butthead.. or like puberty never fully happened or something. Every time that mouth opens I cringe, I know theres gonna be some other gay creepy thing coming out of it.


----------



## treemandan (May 29, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Ha, ha. The best is the el gay voice.. sort of sounds like a gay Butthead.. or like puberty never fully happened or something. Every time that mouth opens I cringe, I know theres gonna be some other gay creepy thing coming out of it.



And here I thought it was just me who cringed at that sort of stuff.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2010)

You two need to share a hot tub and bare your feelings:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (May 29, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> :Eye::Eye:



Ahha!

Hey Ropes, you've been doing some big stuff solo huh?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Ahha!
> 
> Hey Ropes, you've been doing some big stuff solo huh?



One helper but yeah solo:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treemandan (May 29, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> One helper but yeah solo:hmm3grin2orange:



You are about the only other guy ( besides TreeCo and myself) who would ever attempt that kind of thing.
The worst part about it is when you look down there is no one to holler at.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2010)

treemandan said:


> You are about the only other guy ( besides TreeCo and myself) who would ever attempt that kind of thing.
> The worst part about it is when you look down there is no one to holler at.



I just holler anyway lol


----------



## treemandan (May 30, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I just holler anyway lol



I should have put " I need a set of nostrils down there" if you know what I mean.


----------



## tree MDS (May 30, 2010)

treemandan said:


> And here I thought it was just me who cringed at that sort of stuff.



The el gay is a pathological lyar too i think (as if he needed to be any more annoying).

He tells me he has the same kind of dump truck as mine (80's era chevy one ton dually). He says one day "mine has bigger tires though". I say "really, I thought they all had the same sized tires.. what do ya got 33's on that bad boy?? hahahaha"! His reply (with nervous creepy insane/gay laugh) "yeah, actually it does". Right, sure.

Or this one when my buddy dennis was working on him the other day; Are you gonna get the gecko's too LJ"? el gay says "#### no, those are too expensive"! Dennis says "what kind of spikes do you have"? El gay says "I just have the regular old crappy stihl spikes". 

Obviously I suck at writing, but I'm just trying to give you guys an idea what I'm dealing with here. Its a trip. I cant wait to see where this one is going!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> The el gay is a pathological lyar too i think (as if he needed to be any more annoying).
> 
> He tells me he has the same kind of dump truck as mine (80's era chevy one ton dually). He says one day "mine has bigger tires though". I say "really, I thought they all had the same sized tires.. what do ya got 33's on that bad boy?? hahahaha"! His reply (with nervous creepy insane/gay laugh) "yeah, actually it does". Right, sure.
> 
> ...


I think he's shweet on ya md's:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (May 30, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I think he's shweet on ya md's:hmm3grin2orange:



Glad to be able to entertain ya rope.

The el gay is 30 years old now. So I'm up in this big oak tree setting ropes last wednesday, its like 3:30and the boys are sitting in the shade watching - el gay had informed me earlier that he might have heat stroke and have to puke soon (it was like a hundred out) - and he says to my buddy, "mds is 37, in seven years I'm gonna be doing that". Yeah, right. 

I think he's the only one that doesnt realize he aint cut out for this type of work.. or any work for that matter! I bet even his wife is amazed I havent fired his ass yet! ... oh, its coming though! I'm telling you the trees would eat this boy up so fast it would make your head spin! but they keep coming! "uhh.. durr..uh, I'm calling about the job in the paper for the tree service.. durr..uhh". ####! What is it with these people??


----------



## B-Edwards (May 31, 2010)

I fell you fellows pain. You can tell usually in less than 15 minutes if a guy has any chance of making it. Most don't have a clue what real work is. If your shirt isn't soaked in sweat and I mean soaked as in sweat running down the crack of your ass while doing tree work in summer heat you aint working. I got where I was afraid to take a chance on anyone as 99 out of 100 cant or wont make it. Ive seen the guys who could do everything until asked to do it. Never have understood why a moron would lie about what he has trying to impress someone. Seriously I feel your pain!!!!


----------



## fishercat (Jun 2, 2010)

*I was just down there !*

Sat Sun and Mon.

I guess I could come back if the pay is good.


----------

